# BS



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

After a 30 year sabbatical, I finally earned a BS-Business Management degree.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Congrats! Not sure I would have it in me after 30 years . . . or 10.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> After a 30 year sabbatical, I finally earned a BS-Business Management degree.


Hey, sincere congratulations! Thats impressive

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats Loke! That’s cool stuff.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome! Congratulations. I didn't go back after 30 for that same degree, but took about 12 years part time and at night to get 'er done. Great accomplishment.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Great job !!! 
That is serious dedication. 

I have 34 years of managing businesses, but never got my degree. 
Wish I had.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya Loke!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And here I thought that this was going to be a different type of thread. 

Congrats and sticking to it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats! I was looking at getting my Masters but my return on investment wouldn't pay off. Very cool you got it done!!!


----------

